# when is the Spawn?



## mooreman (Jul 7, 2008)

I was just wondering when does everybody think the spawn will be this year?


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

when the water temp is between 55 to 65 degrees


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

mooreman said:


> I was just wondering when does everybody think the spawn will be this year?


When the water temps get around 60-degrees keep an eye on the mood phases. As far as I know, the egg drop/actual spawn happens near a full moon or new moon phase. 
If you're wanting a date of the spawn, I can't help you.


----------



## skycruiser (Aug 7, 2009)

with this cold weather creeping into feb, i bet the spawn will be late again. i was on the darby today and i can tell ya, we're a loooong ways away. water was cooooold


----------



## melo123 (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm guessing mid to end of April


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

Just read a great article in Bass Times about moon phase and freshwater fish. They talked about many studies that have been done and concluded that moon phase only effects salt water fishing. This is only due to the moon phase and tide changes. I have grown up watching moon phases and this really makes new sense to me. The studies show no increase in feeding or activity during any one phase of the moon. As for the spawn, they tested the hatch at about 6 weeks and found that the age of the hatch did not match the Full moon phase like everyone thinks. Take it for what its worth, I still love to night bass fish on a full moon, I can see better.


----------



## JOE B (Nov 3, 2009)

Another article late last year in Bassmaster magazine highlighted this guy Jeff Smith who lives in Illinois but fishes in Florida. He has kept copious notes on all fish caught, and they were ALL caught the week after the full moon. 1-7 days after the full moon brought the monsters up. He caught 5 fish last year over 15lbs. The original "bass professor" Doug Hannon said the same thing. All the beasts he ever caught were 3 days before to 3 days after the full moon. Sounds like it does have a huge effect on catching monsters at least.


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

Hey Joe, I know what you mean. One study says this and the other says that. Who knows. What I read did make a little sense, it talks about the moon moving the tides which moves the bait fish that puts the feed bag on everything else. I just fish every chance I get. I was raised on a farm and my uncle would not build a fence line during the wrong phase of the moon. He would always say that the posts would not set up. Now thats going a little too far. I do know that I think a full moon caused my first child.


----------



## JOE B (Nov 3, 2009)

Chopper, 
I've heard that with wood posts before. The moon may cause the ground to "heave". Sounds crazy. I always heard that the real reason behind the full moon phase was discovered in the 80's. Bob Crupi caught 2 huge largemouth on Lake Castaic on crawdads, and he said that they only reproduce on the full moon, which brings the behemoths out. I totally understand the tide relation to the moon for sure. That makes total sense. I do believe in the 3 days before and 3 days after the full moon myself. I've caught my biggest bass then. But maybe because I was fishing was why I caught them. I think in Ohio it doesnt matter as much as it would in lunkerland, like Fla. or CA. Here is a pic of mighty Bobs 21lber.


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

The whole deal with the crawdads is that the crawdads feed more during the full moon cause they can see more food. This causes them to grow out of their shells and molt. This makes the craws more vulnerable to predators, so bass feed more on them than usual. That's the whole deal about the crawdads and the full moon.


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

Would have to agree with cruiser, it's been a hard winter and with record breaking snowfalls pretty much throughout the state these waters will take considerable time to warm. Unless by some miricle we get 80 and 90 degree days in March I don't forsee the spawn taking place until at least late April and that's if we have a mild spring. It was only a few years ago right after ice out that we got hammered with record breaking rainfall and you couldn't even get to the parking lots of most lakes because they were flooded out.


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

i believe it will be when they get on the beds


----------

